
JoAnn Morgan's Apollo Story - adamsea
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/07/joann-morgan-moon-landing-apollo/594370/
======
mooselumps
This was a surprising read... JoAnn Morgan was also interviewed on NPR a few
weeks ago on the same topic.

The tone was lighter... by Morgan’s own words she was accepted at NASA after
the launch and continued to work there until after retirement.

> MORGAN: They got used to me, and they accepted me. And so by Apollo 11, them
> putting me out there to be there at liftoff was probably not that big a
> surprise. And after launch, the test supervisor, who happened to be the same
> one who'd told me I couldn't be at blockhouse 34, he came down and gave me a
> cigar when he was handing out cigars.

[https://www.npr.org/2019/07/05/738860204/joann-morgan-the-
on...](https://www.npr.org/2019/07/05/738860204/joann-morgan-the-only-woman-
in-the-firing-room-during-apollo-11)

